# Opening Day Quail (Not Utah)



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sure was a pretty day down here today in the WC. Nothing like a cool morning huge coveys of quail and not one other hunter around. Sure has me baffled though with all these big old coveys and not one other hunter to be found.......oh well great day and now time for the BBQ


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Wow!!

Can you take me? I'll give ya my wife, two snowmobiles, and a custom-made bamboo flyrod.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

very nice there hamernhonker i that is a good quail limit looks like they had a good hatch


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Goob one wife's enough, no use for sleds with no snow but a handmade bamboo rod.......... :shock:

If you decide you need a break from the cold and snow up there just let me know......I might know a place where you could come and warm up 

Richard they are saying 4 clutches this year. Not sure about that but I did see a few quail yesterday


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

wow! thats fantastic. Im hoping to scratch out a few of those this year.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Am I missing something? Is this WC, UT? I thought quail season started in November...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*



41ducks said:


> Am I missing something? Is this WC, UT? I thought quail season started in November...


+1, that could explain the lack of hunters. :?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/la ... ement.html

Just sayin'........

Rut


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Well had an hour to kill this evening so ran out for a minute and hit two small coveys for fun and ended up with these  









You know when you are just having one of those shooting nights......10 yards left to right crosser 8) 6 shots for five birds felt good.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Arizona?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Burns Oregon?

Man, there's a lot of quail around Burns.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Washington County Quail*

Not oregon Goob. South of Utah where it gets a lot hotter.

Well good job internet police. No they were not shot in Utah. I haven't even hunted quail in Utah in 3 years. Lots better hunting for quail in other states and you don't have to fight all the 4 wheelers chasing the quail through the washes.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

People in Utah don't do that! All wheeler owners are nice, courteous, ethical hunters who would never dare go off established roads! How dare you make such an accusation!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: Opening Day Quail (Not Utah)*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> People in Utah don't do that! All wheeler owners are nice, courteous, ethical hunters who would never dare go off established roads! How dare you make such an accusation!


+1 never seen a wheeler I didn't like going like a raped ape through my camp. I just wash the dirt off my teeth with an ice cold root beer.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Washington County Quail*



RuttCrazed said:


> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/law-enforcement.html
> 
> Just sayin'........
> 
> Rut


really?!? :roll: :roll: wow..... maybe try giving someone the benefit of the doubt for a change?

just sayin'...........


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL! I thought you were trying to stir the pot, HH! When I saw Washington Co., I knew it had to be NV.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Chaser said:


> LOL! I thought you were trying to stir the pot, HH! When I saw Washington Co., I knew it had to be NV.


I would never do anything like that :O•-:

That could lead to someone calling the poaching hot line on me :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! I thought you were trying to stir the pot, HH! When I saw Washington Co., I knew it had to be NV.
> ...


I'm not going to Lie. I called them and gave them your I.P. #. Expect a knock on the door any second. o-||


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> People in Utah don't do that! All wheeler owners are nice, courteous, ethical hunters who would never dare go off established roads! How dare you make such an accusation!


I am sorry Tex  ......your right not in this great state would that ever happen _(O)_


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Chaser said:
> ...


Which one? I use five different ones :O•-:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

other nice day down there well done


----------

